# When do aires like manta rota open



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

Previously only been portugal in feb/April wondered when the places like manta rota open up to vans, I understand its promenade parking during the summer, a guy we met last year full timing said he had been told he had to leave in June didn't make it back because of the price increase, but places like minas Dominguez etc surely don't have a formal date do they, prob won't make it down that far unless the weather is crap but just in case???


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

I can't see there being a problem from October onwards. I don't think there is an official date but the Portuguese are generally very laid back about these things. There would always be somewhere to park. Manta Rota has two car parks, the right hand one now containing the official Aire but the left hand one was being used whilst the Aire was being finished the other year.

JohnW


----------

